# NT Seminar by Craig Evans--Nov 9 & 10



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey ya'all another great Haddington House seminar is coming up in November. I will be buying beers for all the PB members that come!


Haddington House Fall Seminar

Subject: “Hot Issues Today in the Gospels”

Speaker: Dr. Craig Evans

When:	Friday, Nov. 9th, 7:00 p.m.
Saturday, Nov. 10th, 9:30 a.m. and 1:30 p.m.

Registration and Coffee Hour: 
Friday, 6:30-7:00 p.m.; 
Saturday, 9:00-9:30 a.m.

Where: Maritime Christian College, Chapel Hall 
503 University Ave., Charlottetown, PEI

Cost: $25 for entire seminar

To Register: Contact Christina Lehmann, Registrar, by Wednesday, Nov. 8th

Payment in advance or at the door.

•	We are delighted to again be able to offer an open seminar this fall, November 9-10. 

•	We will be welcoming Dr. Craig Evans, Payzant Distinguished Professor of New Testament/Director of MA Program at Acadia Divinity College. Dr. Evans has authored more than fifty books, most recently Fabricating Jesus, How Modern Scholars Distort the Gospels, and has taught and lectured at numerous venues in Canada, the US, and the UK. He regularly lectures at conferences and makes television appearances on the subject of the Bible and Archaeology. 

•	We are planning three sessions: Fri. 7:00 p.m., Sat. 9:30 a.m. and Sat. 1:30 p.m. 

•	Registration/check-in: 6:30-7:00 p.m. on Friday, 9:00-9:30 a.m. on Saturday. We will be serving coffee and light refreshments during the registration/check-in half-hour each day, so do come early and enjoy the fellowship time. Registration in advance would be appreciated so we know how many to prepare for!

•	Lunch on Saturday will be on your own. There are numerous venues nearby. 

•	For more information and to register, please contact our Registrar, Christina Lehmann, at the email address or telephone number below. 

We look forward to many joining us for this opportunity!!


Haddington House
99 North River Rd.
Charlottetown, PEI C1A 3K6
Tel: (902) 892-7273
Email: [email protected]


----------

